

A Haven for Spare Parts Lives on in Silicon Valley  - lnguyen
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/05/technology/personaltech/05basics.html

======
satyajit
There is one more here in Silicon valley, almost walking distance from Yahoo.
Its called "WeirdStuff" (<http://www.weirdstuff.com>) - great fun scavenging
there!

------
iigs
In Houston there is a place called Electronic Parts Outlet (EPO) that does
something similar. It's an awesome place to stroll around and poke if you have
some time to kill.

The closest thing I can find in Seattle is Vetco on the east side. If anyone
has any other suggestions, I'd be _very_ interested.

------
ciscoriordan
Is it just me, or for a while did NYTimes not force this login screen for most
articles? I was kind of surprised to get it.

In any event, clicking on the link in Google seems to get past it:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22A+Haven+for+Spar...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22A+Haven+for+Spare%22&aq=f&oq=)

------
asmithmd1
A store like this in Orlando FL is Skycraft <http://www.skycraftsurplus.com/>

And a once a month during the summer electronic flea market
<http://w1mx.mit.edu/flea-at-mit>

------
CalmQuiet
Might also be a good place for VCs to scavenge for unlikely startups, a place
where Bob Ellingson said of two barefoot garage Steves, "I don’t want to give
these (young, scruffy-looking) guys any money."

